# Shelby Whippet



## blasterracing (Jun 24, 2021)

Looking for Shelby Whippet bikes, parts, advertising, etc.  Also always interested in Shelby Ideal bikes, parts, advertising etc.

Tim Newmeyer
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio 44875
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com
419-512-3237 cell/text


----------



## RPower (Feb 28, 2022)

That racer is stunning!  One of my favorite bikes on this site.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 1, 2022)

RPower said:


> That racer is stunning!  One of my favorite bikes on this site.



Thank you so much.  I really appreciate that.  

Tim Newmeyer 
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## spaceman717 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hi Tim, Im new to the group.  I have a Whippet with the same head badge as the one in the last photo above (the one with the fender ornament).  What year is that bicycle from?   Thanks!


----------

